# Noob Question



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

So Santa brought me a CVA Opitma V2 .50 for Christmas along with some 309 primers and Pyrodex pellets. Also thrown in were some Powerbelt 295 grain Aerotip bullets.
This gun will only be used in Utah and mostly for elk.
Having read more than a few bad reviews on Powerbelts I would be interested in trying something like a SST in 300 grain.
My question is how much experimenting is really needed to come up with a satisfactory load for elk or deer out to 100-150 yards. And what size pattern is considered acceptable?
My background is mostly archery so I kind of relate to the 2" @20yrds 6" @60yrds type accuracy.
Just don't want to break the bank buying a bunch of bullets or powders just getting started.
Thanks


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I'd just go ahead and shoot a few of those Powerbelts and see how they work, who knows, might be all you need. In reality if you're grouping 3-4 inches at 150 yards you're not going to miss many elk 'cause of the load. The main thing with BP rifles in a hunting situation is ease of loading. I found Powerbelts very hard to load(in my rifle,not a CVA) so I don't use them. Also, I use loose powder, tough to adjust a load with pellets.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

I have an CVA Accura MR and I shoot the .452 300 gr. Hornady XTP Mag. They shoot incredibly well and are tons cheaper than the powerbelts and perform a lot better for deer and elk. 

As BP said, loose powder allows for more fine tuning and consistent loads which breeds accuracy. 

I'm shooting CCI 209 primers, blackhorn 209 (with the blackhorn breech plug) and the xtp's. I like blackhorn because its cleaner and more potent. I use less powder and get equal or more energy from it.

Both my daughter and I shot our deer this year with this combo and both deer dropped in their tracks. Another buddy shot the 240 gr. XTP non mag with the same result.


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

I wouldn't let anyone tell you what is "acceptable" as everyone has different standards when it comes to accuracy. Some people are happy being somewhere on a paper plate at 100 yds, while others like myself like to keep it a lot tighter. Your gun is capable of shooting as good as you can.

For your first muzzleloader, take what you have out and get used to it. I (and many others) can recommend loads...but nothing is going to beat trigger time. Get familiar with shooting and reloading. Elevate your heart rate and practice reloading when out of breath. You may really like how the PB's shoot, and if you choose to trust them that is your choice and second guessing will only hurt you.

You have 11 months before the general elk opener. Buying a new bullet or powder a month should give you a nice collection to test and shoot throughout the year without "breaking the bank".


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Just for reference, here is what my Accura MR is capable of after a summer of testing bullets and powder charges. To say I am pleased is an understatement. That's 3 shots from a solid dead rest from 100 yards.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

justismi28 said:


> I wouldn't let anyone tell you what is "acceptable" as everyone has different standards when it comes to accuracy. Some people are happy being somewhere on a paper plate at 100 yds, while others like myself like to keep it a lot tighter. Your gun is capable of shooting as good as you can.
> 
> For your first muzzleloader, take what you have out and get used to it. I (and many others) can recommend loads...but nothing is going to beat trigger time. Get familiar with shooting and reloading. Elevate your heart rate and practice reloading when out of breath. You may really like how the PB's shoot, and if you choose to trust them that is your choice and second guessing will only hurt you.
> 
> You have 11 months before the general elk opener. Buying a new bullet or powder a month should give you a nice collection to test and shoot throughout the year without "breaking the bank".


Thanks for the reply. I realize accuracy can vary as to what is acceptable. I have a rifle that shoots .25 groups with my son who shoots about 1000 rounds a month. I can get it to shoot .50 - .75 groups shooting maybe 20 rounds a year. He worked up the loads and reloads for me because he enjoys it.

Unfortunately he won't get close to a BP gun :-(

I definitely will get some trigger time on the thing before I hunt with it. I just didn't want buy a pack of bullets every month to try them all out. And I really don't have that much time to go to the range.

I'll shoot the Powerbelts with the pellets until they are gone and then look for something else. Once the pellets are gone I will look into buying some loose powder.

Silent Stalker nice shooting! _O\\


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

You will also need a new breach plug to shoot loose powder (~$30).


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

kstorrs said:


> You will also need a new breach plug to shoot loose powder (~$30).


My understanding is just if you use BH209 powder. Is that correct? Or are you implying there is no reason to look at any loose powder besides BH209?
The owners manual states just for BH209.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

You only need the new breech plug for Blackhorn powder. Other loose powders will shoot just fine with the original breech plug.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

I shoot BH209 and Hornady 225 gr FTX bullets, the one deer I shot with it was DRT.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

I shoot 300 XTP and 3 - 50 grain Pyrodex pellets and 209 primers in my Knight with a 26 inch barrel with tight groups and 250 XTP for deer. I want to switch to 309 primers but they might be too powerful .lol


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

For ml primers igniting Pyrodex , you want weaker ones. The Remington 209s are designed specifically for muzzleloaders. Too hot of primer will cause the dreaded "crud ring" buildup.

-DallanC


----------

